# AF Tough Coat v Gtechniq c2v3



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Anyone done a comparison?

Please only reply if you have used both.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Not having a dig but comparing TC to C2 is like comparing a apple to a banana.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

True they are different in the make up and are completely different products, but Tough Coat is a great all round sealant but c2v3 can be used on all surfaces, has hydrophobic properties and can be diluted 1:1.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

C2v3 - no comparison 👍


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

dennis said:


> Not having a dig but comparing TC to C2 is like comparing a apple to a banana.


Why, please explain.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> C2v3 - no comparison 👍


Why? Please explain.


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

Proberly because af is more a fanboy brand flashy logos an smells, but c2 just works not over sold. not tried any af I'd like to try an be on sample team to see if hype is as good as the product. I have tried c2v3 an its great works a dream on all surfaces


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Rollinlow said:


> Proberly because af is more a fanboy brand flashy logos an smells, but c2 just works not over sold. not tried any af I'd like to try an be on sample team to see if hype is as good as the product. I have tried c2v3 an its great works a dream on all surfaces


So you can't compare the 2 then.....


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Both are different, both work you pays your money takes your choice, however C2v3 has left me a little confused as i fail to see what all the fuss and hype is about, its ok but nothing that say carpro reload or even Sonax BSD don't do tbh!


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

No I did say not tried but c2v3 is great stuff lasts and easy to use.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Basically they are different products on the market in other words a different specimen and niche, c2v3 is more like a QD based protection coat with a hydrophobic behavior properties which can be used on all surfaces for a fast quick coat.
Tough Coat on the other hand is a sealant where you apply with a yellow foam applicator, let to cure and buff off and can place additional coats as required which you can do the same with c2v3.
I use c2v3 after a wash sometimes, not all the time but sometimes it's a good product to have on hand, and use Tough Coat when needed, I use Tough Coat on the wheels as well it's super easy to use, my normal combo is Tough Coat with Desire on top.


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

Is sonax an carpro the same type of product will it last an protect the same


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Rollinlow said:


> Is sonax an carpro the same type of product will it last an protect the same


Essentially yes, well they both outlasted/easily matched C2v3 when i tested them, the gtechniq products durability claims are rather over exaggerated imho:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

They are all competitors on the market, but one product that will seriously raise the bar and has been tried and tested by me is Artdeshine's Nano Gloss Paint Sealant, you get a very wet look in fast results and very uniform beading along with fast sheeting behavior from pressure contact on water on the surface, plus get less static charge from air bourne containments.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've used both TC and C2v3 and I was very, very disappointed with TC. Protection did not last anything like. C2v3, I think is a bargain product at £6. It can be applied in many ways - neat, diluted, as a QD. Gloss was very good as was sheeting and beading and durability was about 4 months but I reapplied more coats as a QD so can't confirm what full durability would have been. It's just so easy to add extra coats or use as a QD after washing.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

TC was disappointing, and if I'm looking to do a quick sealant then my first choice is C2v3, then Reload, C2v3 last and beads better than reload and all in under 10 minutes :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I agree C2v3 has ease of use in its favor but thats it, tbh i like all the products mentioned but as per usual here there may be a little over hyping going on, kind of why its difficult to post honest opinions without getting disagreed with:wall:
If you had asked about TC 12 months ago all the fanbois would have told you it was the best thing since sliced bread. Now AF isn't so much flavour of the month there stuffs ****


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Over hyping where? And disagreeing where?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I still like Tough Coat :thumb: the lazy part of me likes Optimum Wax a bit more though lol


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

When I first tried tough coat It just reminded me of AG liquid hard wax or the retail name is Extra gloss protection, same colour, smell and application instructions, and same durability, and now we have products that are easier to apply and offer similar or better protection.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

better products out there than the two mentioned wouldn't buy AF gear anyway :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Not a AF fanboi in any respect. The only AF product I've actually bought was TC. Product in use was disappointing and ultimate durability was poor.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

SystemClenz said:


> Over hyping where? And disagreeing where?


Goes on all the time here,(my remarks were not aimed at anyone personally so don't take them personally)but tbh its very hard to get good imformation here thats honest and proven in real world tests.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

suspal said:


> better products out there than the two mentioned wouldn't buy AF gear anyway :thumb:


Some real hate for AF at the mo..... And agreed there are better products than those mentioned, but trying to stay on topic lol

We'll all wake up tomorrow to another new product, the next best thing :driver:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

msb said:


> Goes on all the time here,(my remarks were not aimed at anyone personally so don't take them personally)but tbh its very hard to get good imformation here thats honest and proven in real world tests.


Agreed, and I would like to see more traders/supporters commenting on stuff like this, I have a habit of annoying people because of the way I come across, and don't mean to, I try to be honest in all I write as I do try a lot of new products pre launch and sometimes during testing, some are amazing and some go straight in the bin, and as a supporter on here I feel I can't be too negative?!?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

SystemClenz said:


> Agreed, and I would like to see more traders/supporters commenting on stuff like this, I have a habit of annoying people because of the way I come across, and don't mean to, I try to be honest in all I write as I do try a lot of new products pre launch and sometimes during testing, some are amazing and some go straight in the bin, and as a supporter on here I feel I can't be too negative?!?


Most products i've tried as a result of direct recommendations from people on here have been good but you a can't like/get on with the same stuff as everyone else all of the time:thumb:


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

TC was fine if nothing special. Think AF have shot themselves in the foot with all the porkies. It seems that most of the more knowledgeable detailers have shunned them though you have to admit that the manufacturer's outing them and then selling direct was a bit of stinky business!


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

If like to know whats as good or better than c2v3 and less cost so if any one has a opinion on that I'd be happy.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Rollinlow said:


> If like to know whats as good or better than c2v3 and less cost so if any one has a opinion on that I'd be happy.


How can you get less cost than £6 for C2v3. It can't get any cheaper !


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> How can you get less cost than £6 for C2v3. It can't get any cheaper !


And its suprising once diluted how far that little 100ml bottle goes, for £6 it is worth trying:thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

adjones said:


> TC was fine if nothing special. Think AF have shot themselves in the foot with all the porkies. It seems that most of the more knowledgeable detailers have shunned them though you have to admit that the manufacturer's outing them and then selling direct was a bit of stinky business!


Damn it , missed this, should log on more than I do these days


----------



## Inge (Jun 7, 2013)

I like Tough coat but no experience with C2v3, but also like Reload.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Inge said:


> I like Tough coat but no experience with C2v3, but also like Reload.


Its no better than reload imho, only thing in its favor is price


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeh I got a sample an its great stuff but only used megs qd before this so nothing really to compare to I just wondered if anyone like autosmart did anything as good in bulk


----------



## jonny finger (Oct 19, 2013)

we need a test lab to run real tests on products and then discount the bad ones leaving us with good products.Working out the best is a step too far and may just be down to personal preference anyway


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

SystemClenz said:


> Some real hate for AF at the mo.


And yet their weekly "free" giveaway is hugely popular.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

S63 said:


> And yet their weekly "free" giveaway is hugely popular.


My dad always said that there are salesmen and business men. Salesmen get large numbers of people through the doors, business men stop them from leaving. I think AF are great at getting people in - they are the first stop for someone moving on from halfords. However, once they start learning more, people seem to move on, often with negative views. AF clearly do good business but (IMO) they cater for the masses who are more interested in saying they are detailers than actually being detailers.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

R0B said:


> Damn it , missed this, should log on more than I do these days


Me too, never realised or noticed any of it myself, but would be interested to read if anyone want's to like or PM me in the right direction! I'm in a nosey mood!

As I said, I still quite like my TC and the Tripple I have.


----------

